# Weather Loach jumped out of tank



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

Hi everyone, I hope someone can help me, am so worried.

I have a 60litre tropical tank with 0 ammonia, 0 nitrites and 10 nitrates, the PH is 7.0.

I have a weather loach in there, he's been in there for about 4 months and is one of my favourite fish. This morning he never greeted me as usual when feeding and after 45 mins of searching for him i moved the plug sockets from behind the tank and there he was on the floor, still moving.

I popped his straight back in the tank where he swam wildy for a min then settled on a plant. Since then he's moved a little around the tank and seems to be gasping all the time. He is also alot darker in colour and his eyes have gone white.

Is he going to be ok? I wanted to move him to my larger tank this week but now i'm not so sure that it would be a good idea. Also, i was performing tank maintenance today but again i'm not sure I should now as I dont want to add to his stress.


----------



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

Update.

Hie eyes have returned to normal colour and he now appears to be lighter in colour and has moved about a little in the tank.

Thanks in advance for any advice x


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

Do you have any Stress Coat available? Being that he has been out of the tank for that period of time, you want to help him rejuvenate his slime coat as soon as possible.


----------



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes I put some in after i had put him back in the tank this morning. He is almost back to normal now, eyes clear and black colour faded, he's just a bit quieter than normal x

Update,

I have just noticed his skin/scales have white stuff on them, is this the damaged slime coat? Is there anything I can do to help him as he doesnt look too happy atm x


----------



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

Just another update.

I bought a new cave yesterday and the loach has found that over night and has made it his new home, he's still not moving about much nor has he eaten since his escape but I am hoping that after time he will be ok x


----------



## James0816 (Jun 19, 2009)

The good thing is that he has survived this long. By chance do you feed blood worms? Since he has staked out the cave, you could try to strategically place some around the entrance.


----------



## Ladybgemini (Aug 11, 2010)

Yes i do feed blood worm and i had put some into the cave, he guarded it like no-ones business lol and is eating and swimming about fine now x


----------

